# Thistle food



## hysteresis (Feb 18, 2019)

True or false...

Thistles can eat clean, well-kept, small crickets.

Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 19, 2019)

Caresheets vary in what is right. Some say an occasional cricket is okay. Others say cricket messes up the foam when they deposit their ooth. Is it a killer to an i5 nymph?

Cricket hygiene and timing aside, whats wrong with feeding some cricket through one instar?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 19, 2019)

I think that in an emergency crix and roaches are ok for them. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 19, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I think that in an emergency crix and roaches are ok for them.


I say cos eating nothing but BSFL and waxworm can't be all that good.

I threw her a small clean-looking crix and she took it so fast. She looks happy for now.

Hopefully they'll dine on fresh BSF this week!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 19, 2019)

pray tell, what is BSFL?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 19, 2019)

hibiscusmile said:


> pray tell, what is BSFL?


Black Soldier Fly Larvae.

Hydei and Melanogaster cultures aside, this is as close as I can get to any feeder fly. I can't even find pupae of any variety here in Canada.

I have to try to hit up US online shops to see if they can send me Housefly / Green Bottle Fly / Blue Bottle Fly pupae.

I have gongy nymphs to feed as well. Orchids. Ghosts and Spinys too. Life is tough as a mantis keeper here. Im sure the BSFL will emerge as flies once they pupate but the process is long and subjective to the age of the larvae as supplied by the vendor I buy the larvae from.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 20, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I think that in an emergency crix and roaches are ok for them.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I agree on that too. Better some food in stomach than starving.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 20, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I think that in an emergency crix and roaches are ok for them.
> 
> - MantisGirl13






Little Mantis said:


> I agree on that too. Better some food in stomach than starving.


True! My thistle lady does accept BSFL or waxworn in tweezers, and hunted one cricket. Ate it up.

I like giving her a waxworm when a molt is coming up because they're so wet.


----------

